# In Memory of Dad & Prayer Request for Mom.



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 14, 2008)

My Dad passed away on Friday, August 8th at the age of 85.

Thanks to those of you who prayed for his recovery & please continue to remember my Mom. She has lost her constant friend, companion and protector of 60 years.

John Harold Young, of Greensboro, Georgia, went to be with his Lord on August 8, 2008. He was born on March 28, 1923 in Walton County Georgia to Mr. Thomas Ganaway Young and Mrs. Ethel Pearl Norris Young. He is survived by his wife of sixty years, Mrs. Barbara Louise Underwood Young, sons Mike Young and wife Julie Young of Watkinsville, Georgia, Greg Young and wife Cindy Young of Madison, Georgia, Jeff Young and wife Debra Young of Monroe, Georgia; sisters, Dorothy Deaton and Pearl Deaton; grandchildren, Shane Young, Jason and Jaimie Young, Katie and Josh Miller, Matthew Dickens, Kimberly and David Leach, Travis and Crystal Young, Lucy E. Young, Jessy Mae Young, Colt Young, Bryan and Holly Young, Nikki and Bradley Janes, Michele and Tommy Thrailkill, Brian Dodson and Ashleigh and Justin McCormack; great grandchildren, Cody and Tanna Young, Shyann Miller and Kaj Miller, Daniel Young, Jaden Janes, Mikaela Thrailkill and Xander Thrailkill; and a host of other relatives and friends. He was preceded in death by his siblings, Violet Barber, Tommy Lee Young, Ozella Barber, Nannie Mae Young, Earla Peters, Jack Young and Billy Young.

Mr. Young was raised on a sharecropper farm. He left school after the 5th grade to assist his father and siblings in working the farm. He served his beloved country with distinction in both theaters during World War II returning home in 1946. He married Barbara Louise Underwood in 1948 and started a small farm in Social Circle, Georgia. In 1951 Mr. Young moved his family to Atlanta, Georgia to work at General Motors, Fisher Body Plant in Lakewood. In 1953 Mr. Young began working for International Paper Company. He served that company faithfully in a career that spanned 4 decades. He started as a maintenance worker but quickly rose through the ranks working in sales traveling first around the Southeast selling products to small family dairies and then traveling around the United States as a special accounts manager selling products which he helped to design and develop. During this time Mr. Young advanced due to an outstanding work ethic and desire to constantly upgrade his education.

Throughout his life Mr. Young served as a deacon and Sunday School teacher, first at Cleveland Avenue Baptist Church in Atlanta, Georgia and then, after retirement at First Baptist Church of Greensboro, Georgia. He especially enjoyed working with children in the church’s AWANA program. Mr. Young served as the President on many occasions for organizations such as the Southeast Atlanta Athletic Association and the Walter F. George High School PTA.

John never met a stranger and enjoyed talking to others swapping war stories and other interesting tales. Mr. Young enjoyed hunting and fishing and had a genuine love for nature which he instilled in his children and grandchildren, teaching them the importance of being good stewards of Georgia’s wildlife.

Graveside services with full military honors will be held at 2 p.m. at Hill Haven Memory Gardens in Monroe, Ga.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeff,
So sorry to hear this. I remember meeting your Dad while I was at your house a few years ago. He was a good man and lived a good long life. Y'all have our condolences, let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Havana Dude (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeff, Sorry to hear about your loss. Condolences from Florida.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeff,

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Dad. It is a hard reality to face.

Take encouragment in the fact that he is with loved ones that have already gone on, and is waiting for those of you still here.

Spend time with your Mother, she will have the hardest time adjusting to his leaving.  I will pray for all of you.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 14, 2008)

I ll do what I can JY


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers are sent. Jeff, you look like your dad! God bless brother!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers on the way


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 14, 2008)

sorry for your familys loss Jeff.  hang in there and be strong for your mom


----------



## daisy102998 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am so sorry, it will get easier as time goes by, but right now I would advise you to really feel the grief.  Remember what a great man he was and how the world is always going to a little sadder place because he is gone.  Try to be the best son you can be.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Brother! Sounds like he was an awesome Dad!

Lifting up your family right now


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 14, 2008)

Jeff so , so sorry for the loss of your Dad and your Moms BEST friend ....

will be thinking of you and your family ....


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers from here Jeff!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 14, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. My Prayers are added.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear Jeff. Prayers sent for your Mom and entire family...........


----------



## CAL (Aug 14, 2008)

My condolences to you Jeff and your family.It is so terrible to lose your Dad,I know.Prayers for you and your family Jeff.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers Sent. He Is Certainlt In A Better Place.

Brian1


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 14, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Jeff. Sorry to hear this news.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers for your family.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 14, 2008)

Mr. Jeff, 

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your Father. From reading his tribute, he was a fine Man. 

Reading the things you have posted, he raised a fine Son.

God Speed to your Dad. God Bless your Mom and your family.

May the Lord comfort all of you.


----------



## 60Grit (Aug 14, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss Jeff, our prayers are with you and your Mom.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 14, 2008)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 14, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your families loss.  Prayers for you, your mother and the rest of the family.

Hoss


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Jeff. I am sending condolences and prayers for your family.


----------



## carl bowhunter (Aug 15, 2008)

Prayers sent, remember the ones left behind are the only ones who suffer. I lost my dad several years ago and I miss him dearly as you will. But they are both in a better place.


----------



## W4DSB (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers
may god bless


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Goatwoman (Aug 15, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeff,sorry to hear of your loss.But enjoyed reading the short bio of your dad.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like a man who lived a good life.  Prayers sent for your mother.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry for your loss of your father Jeff---eddy


----------



## Beagle Boy (Aug 16, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your loss, Jeff.

Great to read that he's gone on to be with the Lord. For me it's always easier to know the person you lose is a Christian. He's smiling down on you and your mother right now.

You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry to hear of your loss. My father passed away 3 years ago and my 80 year old mother is still mourning his loss. I take her to the cemetary any time she wants to go. It seems important to her and I am willing to do so. Remember, that each carries their grief in their own way. I have a sister that my mother resides with that doesn't understand her need to go to the cemetary. But they were together for 54 years and it is hard on her, even now.


----------



## G Duck (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeff. Sorry for your loss, it was inspiring to read about your Dad. A real testimony. 
Prayers for you and your family, and your Mom.


----------

